# you are not alone :)



## brizzy (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi all that have read this website and like me have appreciated the messages from fellow women and never got around to posted themselves- well finally i am gonna post my own message....
I have had many negative cycles over my 6 year struggle desperate to conceive just one child!
I just don't know how i go along with it at times, but as i said to my DH after my last negative FET (which did give us our 1st Pos preg test- just can't explain how great that felt- even took photos of the 2 lines which i have never had in my life to delete them the other day due to a very early m/c) i am gonna have to live on an island which does not allow children in order for me to live a fulfilling/happy life.
Money is becoming an issue, and my DH gets very stressed with my emotional melt down with every negative cycle, but i just can't give up- psychologically it is torturous, physically it is draining, but what else can i do My life has revolved around this cycle but i do not want to postpone the chance of us getting just that one opportunity of being parents. 
I just wanted to post to those out there who are in the same boat as me, feeling as desperate as me that it may never happen, but clinging onto that last itti bitti hope that it may just become a realised dream.
I give the best of luck to those who are trying, and those who are incubating!
Babydust to all x x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Brizzy,   

Just read your post and wanted so say I'm sorry that you are having such an awful time and wishing you lots of luck. You deserve it after all you have been through. I hope you can go ahead with tx soon and achieve your dream.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Brizzy,

Sorry to hear you've had such a hard time  

I just wanted to say, It's good that you've decided to post, I used to just read without posting but now you will get such great support and understanding from the everyone on here.

It's a shame we are brought together by such awful circumstances but I have chatted to some really lovely ladies who have helped massively, just knowing there is someone who knows just how you are feeling is a great comfort and makes you feel less alone.

Hope you are feeling ok today and best of luck with whatever you decide to do next.

Miki
xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Brizzy I'm so sorry that you are going through this, it is so frustrating to be in this situation. I hope that posting is helping you to deal with it. Do you have access to counselling at your hospital I know it's not much, but it might help to relieve some of the pressure you are under.
Have you had much luck with your follow-up consultations?


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

*hugs* Brizzy, please accept some counselling, it'll help release all the emotions you have going on inside your head right now, and make sure your hubby talks about his emotions as well.


----------



## dot (Sep 9, 2009)

Definitely not alone. Im just after my 4th attempt at ICSI and feel very let down. I had a double line after the first attempt and have kept it in the hope that another one will join it. I also cling to the thought that we will become parents one day. Im going to take a break for at least a year to gather my thoughts and funds and decide what to do. I completely know how you feel and yet people tell me the success stories but many dont know anyone who doesn't succeed with this. The only thing I can say is to try and remain hopeful and keep your relationship strong. Take Care.
Dot


----------

